# Ever had to deal with respiratory infections in chickens? Tylan



## TGreenhut

Hi,

I have a silkie who has a really bad respiratory infection.  I'm thinking Chronic Respiratory Disease. Anyways, I am determined to save this chicken, even if it means she'll be a carrier of the disease her whole life. She is my only Chinchilla Grey silkie, she's a show winner, and a sweetie! She has crusty, bubbly eyes, she gurgles, wheezes and sneezes. I have been looking into this so I know that I am supposed to treat with Tylan, and I'm going to use the Tylan-50 Injectable. I know what needs to be done, so that's not my question- this is:

She is my only chicken showing severe signs of a respiratory infection. She has been in with the other chickens. I have noticed occasional sneezing from other chickens, but I don't think its anything, really. When I am treating for this respiratory infection, can I get away with only treating the sick chicken? I really don't want to give shots to over 30 chickens who don't seem to need it.

Thanks!


----------



## Southern by choice

More than likely it is MG (CRD) separate her and give injections but it is bacterial and not viral so if she has been in with them they are already exposed and it is transmittable through hair, feathers, dander, nasal discharge, sharing feed and water troughs and fecal. Practice good bio-security...take care of healthy birds first ...her last . Change clothes and shower etc after caring for her. Also use different shoes for the two locations.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

I just notice tonight our rooster sees to have a respiratory problem. He is sneezing/coughing, and seems to be breathing harder than normal. No vet in our area will treat a chicken. What antibiotic are you giving your bird?


----------



## TGreenhut

I decided I didn't want to inject Tylan, so I used a water soluble antibiotic called Deuromycin (You can buy it a tractor supply, it's only about $6). It works over the course of 10 days, though, so if you want a quick remedy, go with the Tylan injectable. Remember to keep him isolated.


----------



## TGreenhut

Oh, and if you use Deuromycin, the dosage is 1 tbs for a gallon of water for 10 days. Only treat the chickens that are sick, this worked to clear it up for me.


----------



## Southern by choice

Tylan injectable does work much faster depending on the weight 0.3- 0.5 ml or cc given in the breast IM.... switch sides alternating days, for 3 days. 

More than likely it is MG and if it is the flock has already been exposed, birds that get MG are carriers for life.

You can distinguish MG/LT/Coryza  ... Coryza has a fowl odor.... LT - the bird will have/make high pitched chirps while trying to breathe, they will extend their head/neck trying to breath Birds with LT are carriers for life

MG looks much like IB... IB can effect reproductive organs as well

MG/ILT are prevelent at shows and many birds are already harboring these diseases, it is usually weather or a change of some sort that triggers an outbreak. 

Good Bio-security is always good, hope all goes well.


----------

